# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you like cheese?

## Frogger

::  Cheese make me want to vomit but my family loves it.

----------


## Ironman

Yes!  Me gusta queso!

----------


## WineKitty

I love cheese.  My favorite is a creamy goat cheese.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Mmmmm yes, I like cheese.

----------


## life

yes i do now, up till about 5 years ago i couldn't stand it, i still dont understand why though

----------


## Sagan

Yes mostly white soft cheese types.

----------


## WintersTale

I love cheese.

----------


## Harpuia

Depends on the cheese.

I like American, cheddar, the fake stuff they put on your nacho cheese, mozzerella, monterey jack, parmesan, asiago, yeah.  The blue cheeses, not really.

And strangely enough I am a great speller... except when it comes to cheeses.

----------


## L

> Cheese make me want to vomit but my family loves it.



With you on this one - it is so disgusting (unless melted on pizza)
I had to have a sandwich in the canteen once and it didn't say cheese was in it  - was only the tinniest amount but it was so so so nasty, I wanted to cry as I was so hungry and there was no other proper food

----------


## Dane

I like cheese!   ::):

----------


## Antidote

Why does it make you want to vomit? 

I love certain kinds of cheese. But not a fan of blue cheese or swiss / edam / gouda etc (the sweet cheeses).

----------


## Skippy

Mmmmmm, Cheeeeez!  ::D:

----------


## Tinkerbell

About the only cheese I don't like are the blue cheeses.  Ugh

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yes but not all types. My favorite ones are the unpasteurized ones you can only find in France (unfortunately)

----------


## Arcadia

Love many different types, especially cheddar...yum.

----------


## Rawr

I LOVE IT but it does give me gas. My ex use to hate when I'd get a hold of anything with cheese on it.  :Rofl:

----------


## Koalafan

....I love it  ::

----------


## SmileyFace

Grilled cheese sandwich is amazing. I love cheeseburgers too.. I have to have cheese in my burgers!

Chili cheese fries *drools*

Cheese dip for chips...

Mmm...

----------


## onawheel

I remember once having boiled cheese at some mexican restaurant, it was one of the best things I've ever tasted. I didn't catch the name of it but when ever I described it at other mexican restaurants they had no idea what I was talking about. cheese is great, naughty but great.

----------


## Chantellabella

My favorite cheese is toe cheese. 

You know, the little fuzzy stuff that you find when you're clipping your toe nails. 

Very tasty.

----------


## Sagan

PepperJack yup!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Not particularly. I can deal with queso fresco on foods that require it, and I'm okay with yellow cheese on cheeseburgers and grilled cheese but I can do without it on other foods.

----------


## Otherside

> My favorite cheese is toe cheese. 
> 
> You know, the little fuzzy stuff that you find when you're clipping your toe nails. 
> 
> Very tasty.





Then again, for some reason, you decide to snort cheeseballs. I've never really tried that myself.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm hardly a connoisseur, but I do enjoy moderate consumption of various cheeses.

----------


## VickieKitties

Can't eat it, too fattening.

----------


## Demerzel

> Chili cheese fries *drools*



One of humanity's best inventions. I love cheese, especially melted cheese.

----------


## Member11

Yep, can't get enough of the stuff

----------

